# Whats the biggest buck you have ever killed?!?



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

juice jr. said:


> i havent killed one yet but im hoping to. i just wanted to see if anyone has got any good ones the past years.


Biggest deer i have ever killed scored 170 3/8".... Did not have the a digital camera at the time so i have no pictures to post! Got that my first year shotgun deer hunting! he was a biggin!


----------



## juice jr. (Nov 10, 2007)

thats a lifetime deer right there. nice job.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

juice jr. said:


> thats a lifetime deer right there. nice job.


Yea no doubt! I think i almost pooped myself when he came walkin right in front of me! I will never forget that hunt! haha


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea no doubt! I think i almost pooped myself when he came walkin right in front of me! I will never forget that hunt! haha


i wouldn't blame you if you did poop yourself.:wink: i would do the same and fall out of the tree because i would be shaking too much:wink:


----------



## philpse07 (Aug 7, 2007)

havent killed one yet either. i was hunting the other day and a doe ran through and a 12 ponter was about 50 yards away and i got my bow ready and it hit my rail on my stand and it ran it away. so i have been tryin' to hunt him


----------



## juice jr. (Nov 10, 2007)

philpse07 said:


> havent killed one yet either. i was hunting the other day and a doe ran through and a 12 ponter was about 50 yards away and i got my bow ready and it hit my rail on my stand and it ran it away. so i have been tryin' to hunt him


bummer.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i haven't got anything yet ether. i have missed 6 shots and 5 deer.


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

*5 pointer*

a five pointer. i just killed it yesterday.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

i got my 13 point 2 years ago on opening morning... he scored 183 and like 2 or 3 eights


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Biggest deer i have ever killed scored 170 3/8".... Did not have the a digital camera at the time so i have no pictures to post! Got that my first year shotgun deer hunting! he was a biggin!



congrats man


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> congrats man


Yea.. i feel horrible say that tho becuz i know by "man law" a picture is supposed to be posted for proof.. but i hope you all can believe me! haha


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

a four by four even though this is my first year


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

115inch 8 point this year with archery. and 125inch 8 point with a gun.

but im to the point im passing alot of young nice deer, i could have killed many 120inch deer.

Ty Noe


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

basket rack 6 taken with a bow week before last. Took 5 years for me to take my first one, and it is a hunt i will not soon forget.

Godspeed
Levi


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

*skunked*

I haven't been able to get one yet...missed a doe this bow season and a little buck last gun season...I've seen some monsters on the trail cam but never seem to see them when I'm in the stand...Gun season opens on Saturday for me, so hopefully I'll get one then!


----------



## juice jr. (Nov 10, 2007)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> I haven't been able to get one yet...missed a doe this bow season and a little buck last gun season...I've seen some monsters on the trail cam but never seem to see them when I'm in the stand...Gun season opens on Saturday for me, so hopefully I'll get one then!


Good luck this weekend! i hope u get one of them monsters u have been seing on ur trail cam. if u do get one(doe/buck)private message me with a pic. good luck!

juice jr.


----------

